# Live view 1-20-14



## JBroida (Jan 20, 2014)

Please join us for a Live View Sharpening Demo right no
http://youtu.be/qhUSyua1cco

*updated link


----------



## eshua (Jan 21, 2014)

I think this is a really cool idea. 
Seems like a lot of work dragging the camera around. If forum people knew you were gona be up and you could do more [email protected] less camera work. More social media less tutorial? 
Either way, nice to see behind the curtain.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 21, 2014)

it was a spur of the moment idea... i knew i had that knife to do and though you guys might like to see it


----------



## greasedbullet (Jan 21, 2014)

That was cool. What grit was the wheel you were using?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 21, 2014)

the wheel i have on now is 150 grit, but wheel grit and normal stone grit dont necessarily mean the same thing in practice


----------



## greasedbullet (Jan 21, 2014)

Ah. Thanks.


----------



## perneto (Jan 23, 2014)

That was very interesting, and more manageable than the last 2.5h one. Thanks !

What did you do/use to make the Fowler look pretty again after thinning it out? I know you said that's not interesting, but it's of interest to me 

How do you avoid making the shinogi line wavy? I'm struggling with that on wide-beveled double bevels. I'm guessing the answer involves light pressure and taking your time? I'd love it if you recorded the next time you do a wide double bevel.

For the yanagiba, you finished the edge (minus the koba) on the synthetic aoto. That surprised me as I thought your new synthetic natural was finer grit than the aoto. Is it, and if yes, why did you do that?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 23, 2014)

i used a belt grinder along with some gator and scotchbrite belts (never touched the edge with them though).

Some shinogi lines will become wavy no matter what, due to high and low spots above the bevel. However, the rest is just skill, practice, and experience.

On the yanagiba... aesthetics... the jinzo aoto leaves a stupidly nice and smooth finish. I can make the edge whatever i want after that.


----------



## perneto (Jan 23, 2014)

JBroida said:


> i used a belt grinder along with some gator and scotchbrite belts (never touched the edge with them though).
> 
> Some shinogi lines will become wavy no matter what, due to high and low spots above the bevel. However, the rest is just skill, practice, and experience.
> 
> On the yanagiba... aesthetics... the jinzo aoto leaves a stupidly nice and smooth finish. I can make the edge whatever i want after that.



But then, why use the synthetic natural before at all, if that one is indeed finer grit?


----------



## MowgFace (Jan 23, 2014)

I could watch these all day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

